# Need Help with containers and pricing.



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

What is the honey weight vs. volume in the following containers
Half-Pint Mason 1/2 pound $2.00 + $1.00 for the jar
Pint Mason 1 pound $4.00 + $1.00 for the jar
Quart mason 2 pound $8.00 + $1.00 for the jar
4"x4" Cut Comb
Pint Mason Chunk Honey
Quart Mason Chunk Honey
Full Medium Frame of Comb Honey don't know the weight but $20.00 + $2.00 deposit on the frame.
That's what I label and charge.
My honey is unheated and only course filtered
Clint


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

"My honey is unheated and only course filtered"

Clinton, what do you mean by course filtered? How big are the holes in your filter?

thanks,

Keith


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Hills Hivery--honey is heavier than water, we figure a pint of honey weighs a pound and a half and a quart of honey weighs three pounds.


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

For a pint - we use "20 oz", though it's usally closer to 22 oz.

For a quart - we use "42 oz".


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The filter materal I use is very course weave and only removes wax parts and bee parts and leaves all the pollon in the honey.
Clint


----------

